# Custom Grips?



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Custom Grips…*

I want to introduce you to a great custom grip. I thought they are worth sharing. 

Scott Whiteford, the technical guru at OutdoorPro Shop in Garland, Texas is a grip specialist. I have now equipped each of my Hoyts with his hand fitted grips. The ones I had him make for my bows including the ’05 UltraTec, or Rosewood, but he can use virtually any suitable material such as Diamond wood. 

I have posted a couple of photos of his work, and his expertise is not limited to Hoyt, as you can see there is a Mathews grip mixed in. He can and has made grips for virtually any modern bow, including Martin and BowTec..

Scott can be reached at 1-972-414-1969 for pricing and availability.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

another


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Javelina,

I didn't know Scott moved there. He makes a very good job. Not only on grips...

Sy Hello to him from the frenchy.

Thomas


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

Javi those grips look extremely awesome.Way to Scott Whiteford, the technical guru at OutdoorPro Shop


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a set of stag grips he made. They are awesome. 
I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

What about Merlin bows? How are his prices?

I like Loesch grips and have bought them for most of my bows. But not the Merlins. Because Merlins have an offset in the grip they are harder to make a proper grip for so they are WICKED expensive. At least the Loesch ones are.

How does he design his grips?


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

I would be very interested in a grip for my Merlin Super Nova also.

Darrel


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Custom Grips*

Here is some pics of Scott's work. Purple acrylic on my purple fade Pro Elite. Laminated wood on my VTEC.


----------



## 3DMan (Mar 23, 2004)

awsome grips


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Can he make Recurve grips?? Specifically for a matrix and a med-high wrist??
Also, whats his turn around times like? And, price? 
Thanks


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

As far as Merlin Grips and recurve grips go.... I don't see why not. He makes them custom to the way the shooter wants them. side plates, high wrist, low wrist etc etc. He does a great job. I have a set on my bow, i'll post pics once i get some. 

I'm going by the shop this afternoon, I'll ask him these questions. Feel free to call him though. He's always happy to help people. I dont know that i've ever met someone so customer oriented!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

The the reason I ask about how he designs his grips is because of how James Loesch designs his grips. He has designed grips for some of the top archers in the country. Both he and his wife are top archers. He really knows what goes into makeing a good recurve grip . That knowledge carries over to his compound grips. Every time I grasp a Loesch grip it's like slding my hand into a well made glove. Its a really nice feeling...

It's not enough to make something that looks cool. The shape must be right. James knows the right shape....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*geoff*

Of course James makes a good grip... and I will conceed that he knows how to design a grip...

What Scott has going for him is, he will make the grip to fit me, the way I want it... not how he thinks it should be....

I'm sure James would do that as well... 

But I will be using Scotts grips, because I like them; both how they look and how they feel.... It's difficult to beat the warm feel of natural Rosewood...


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

baldmountain.... Scott custom makes the grip to your hand. He's made A LOT of recurve grips in the past. He's been making grips as long as he can remember. He's been in the bow building business just as long. he wants to make sure that the product he makes, fits the archer that it's made for. Plus it's a bonus that it looks super kewl. 

for instance... with my bow, i shoot off the riser and didn't want any interferance, so he just made side panels and took away the thumb groove that is there normally.... for another gentleman, he shoots a compound with a really high wrist, so he made a high wrist 1 piece grip for his hoyt custom fit to the gentlemans hand. i've watched him make these grips and heard him talk to people, and he really listens to the customers wants and needs and turns it into an awesome grip. 

I chatted with him last night, as to the recurve and merlin grips, he said yes he can most definately make them. they're working on a website right now to post some of the different options available. hopefully it'll be up and runnign really soon.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*More grips... By Scott*

Watch for the new web site...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

More


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

another....


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

TomG said:


> Javelina,
> 
> I didn't know Scott moved there. He makes a very good job. Not only on grips...
> 
> ...



Thomas- I told Scott you said hi. He says hi back. He was glad to have "heard" from you... drop him a line if ya get a chance, i'm sure he'd love to chat with ya. if ya run across anyone askin about him, let them know he sends out a a hello and that he's doing well up here in DFW.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Those are some nice looking grips....does he have a website?


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

It's under construction right now.... I'm not sure it's up and ready for viewing yet, but Javi or myself can find out and will post the weblink as soon as it's ready. Should be really soon.

Javi- can you call ODP tomorrow and ask if it's ready enough for people to view the website? I'll be on the road to Biloxi and wont be able to post it.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Beautiful Grips*

Man those grips look great! I would definitely give those a try if I needed grips for my bow.

Bald Mountain-I had Loesch make a custom grip for my Super Nova and it turned out great. I had to send the riser to him but he should have the measurements from mine. I don't know what wicked expensive is, but mine cost me $100 and I thought that was reasonable for custom building a grip to an angled grip area and removing the angle with the grip at my request. I feel sure the guy Javi is recommending could do it without breaking a sweat. Somewhere on this forum I posted a picture of it I think.
Jbird


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

JBird- You are right.... Scott can do any of it very easily. There are some bows that may need either the old grips sent to him or the riser... for the pattern. He has a lot of the bows on the market already patterned but some are not readily available. He's got super fast turn around time though. he's even made grips while people waited before!!!! 


BTW- as promised, here's a pic of the grip he made for me....


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

Miss Ty, that is a great set of grips you have. Thank you for the info on the Merlin grips. If you happen to be in the shop again would you please ask if he would need the bow to make the SuperNova grips and what the approx. price would be. If you want you can give him my e-mail address: [email protected]

If this is a problem don't worry about it. 


Thanks again,
Darrel


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you actually have to go into the shop to have him customize the grip to fit the archer?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Leighton said:


> Do you actually have to go into the shop to have him customize the grip to fit the archer?


Call Scott at 972-414-1969... he will answer any of your questions....


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Website*

For more information on Scott's grips visit his new website: www.johnsongrips.com

This site is under construction and is being updated daily.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I just visited the new website! talk about nice! it's coming along nicely!


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Darrel said:


> Miss Ty, that is a great set of grips you have. Thank you for the info on the Merlin grips. If you happen to be in the shop again would you please ask if he would need the bow to make the SuperNova grips and what the approx. price would be. If you want you can give him my e-mail address: [email protected]
> 
> If this is a problem don't worry about it.
> 
> ...



Darrel- I just briefly spoke with Scott and mentioned your Merlin. He can definately make grips for your bow but is pretty sure you'd need to send the riser. He'd really like to chat with you on it, to be certain. I'll take your email address with me when I head into the shop and they can email you directly or you can call the toll free number at: 1-888-414-1969 and speak with him. He's quite familiar with Merlin bows but I do not believe he has a template for them. By speaking with you he can also make sure that he's got all of the options you would want...

Leighton- Yes and no... for instance with my bow... i just wanted side plates for my bow, i shoot off of the riser and my hand doesnt touch any grip... i didn't want the thumb grooves etc.simple, easy, no need for me to be there... he made a high wrist grip for a guy that fit great without the gentlemans hand there. however one gentleman was really specific on a bowtech grip he made, and he made it while the guy waited... so as it was in progress he was able to put it on the bow and have the gentleman put his hand in it to check the feel....it's really dependant on what you want. If ya give him a ring, he can let ya know what he needs, and what he can do.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

New updates to the site have been made! Color options have been added, and new pics are about to be uploaded.... Stay tuned for more great things from Johnson Grips!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Here are some Cocobolo grips*

.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

2


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

3


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Yellow bow '05 Hoyt


----------



## Mach Pro (Mar 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Mach Pro said:


> ttt


yep


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Great looking product but $80.00 for a grip for my Mathews is a little more than I want to pay BUT to be fair what does his grips offer me over a Loesch? Loesch's start out at about $40.00 & go up to about $90.00, what do you get with one of these grips, what makes it unique. Also what advantages does it have over the stock Mathews grip, they look fairly close in design for the 1 pc. 

Sorry, I'm not trying to bash in anyway, just trying to figure out if one of these grips is where I want to spend my money in the future over the other products on the market. 

Thank You


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Any pics of a full Martin grip?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

FSL said:


> Any pics of a full Martin grip?


I think there are some on the web site...

www.johnsongrips.com


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

FSL- Mine is shown up higher in this thread... they're side plates because i'm shoot off of the riser and didn't want a thumb groove... that's on my Razor X... when you say full Martin grip.... what are ya looking for? we can get some pics of what you're looking for if the one of my bow a few posts up isn't quite it.....


Orions_Bow- I can not make a comparison to Loesch grips because I've never seen one or shot with one...... however what you get from Johnson Grips is a totally custom grip. If you want one that's just like factory but a differrent color, he can do that... if the factory grip is to wide or to high wrist etc... he can make it to how you want it. The one's on the website are pictures for display and are very similar to the stock grips... some of the more custom ones will be going up soon... I guess to show this the best i'd say look at the Bob Romero Signature series... these are recurve grips that are totally custom the the shooters hand and the way that they shoot. It's all about building a grip to the way you want it.. Hope this helps......


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks MissTy, that's a good answer. I didn't realize for the price you could specify the exact changes you would want over a stock grip. Thank you


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

yep.. totally custom.


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

those look awsome.. that is a great talent.. good job...


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Miss Ty and Javi.....

Thanks for your response. I was hoping to look at something that offered a medium wrist with a very narrow throat. After visiting the website, its apparent that a person can really get most anything they want.... thanks again 

Ron


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

FSL said:


> Miss Ty and Javi.....
> 
> Thanks for your response. I was hoping to look at something that offered a medium wrist with a very narrow throat. After visiting the website, its apparent that a person can really get most anything they want.... thanks again
> 
> Ron


Yes you can... give Scott a call.. he'll do it right...


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I am picking up my Bowtech tommorow morning with my new grips. After talking to Scott and doing some evaluating of my shooting style(or lack thereof) he helped me design a grip for me. The guy does great work and as has been said it is truly custom. I don't think you'll find a better grip for the price built the way you want.. Steve


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

FSL- You are very right, it's totally custom. If you want it a specific way, he can do it. If you have a specific angle that you are wanting, he can make it (17 degree... 20 degree... etc) 

Bowmedic- i can't wait to see it!!!! i should have asked to see it yesterday... before you pick up the bow.  sneak peek.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Stopped by ODP today... while I was in the Metroplex...

Saw the new set for Michael Braden's Blue Fusion.... made me want a blue bow...


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

What time were you there? I was the guy in the back with Scott getting my grips made around 130. They are some awsome grips . Fixed a bunch of my problem with my grip. Super great service...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

bowmedic said:


> What time were you there? I was the guy in the back with Scott getting my grips made around 130. They are some awsome grips . Fixed a bunch of my problem with my grip. Super great service...


That was me.... what stopped by for just a second...


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

Scott built me a grip for my Bowtech. The grip is awesome.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

OOO which one was yours? We just took pics of Bowmedics grips yesterday when he came in... i hadn't seen them before... talk about some nice lookin grips. And they're going to really help out his shooting too... getting his hand in the right alignment.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

I had them put on my Patriot.. Scott used the Diamond wood ( which is red ) and it looks wonderful on my bow. His grips are the best around far as I am concerned. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*question*

Would I have to send my riser if I wanted side plate for a bowtech? I want very thin side plate.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

it would depend on the model. He has patterns for side panels on some bowtechs i believe. I'm not sure if all of the bowtech grips are similar or if they change with the different models.... If you give Scott a call, he can tell you exactly what he needs. making thin side panels wouldn't be difficult for him though, as long has he has the pattern of the shape of the grip. 

There have been some new updates to the website btw. www.johnsongrips.com lots of good stuff up now... and more to come!


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

JC280,
I had sideplates added to mine. I love shooting off the riser. I had a problem with the stock grips not fitting my thumb. I am a big guy and the orignal grip just was not fitting.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

This thread and Meleagris1 got me thinking doing a custom grip.
I want to customize my Bowtech Allegiance so it feels like "Hoyt" (side plates) in the grip.

Anyway, I called Mike and he was great. He said no problem. The only kicker was that I have to send him my bow since Bowtechs vary. I said no problem - as soon as I get it. 

A hoyt grip with Bowtech equalizer cams = perfection.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

JC280- Call Scott, he'll tell you if he'll need your riser or not. I know he's been doing a few bowtechs and some of them have been side panel type so that the person can shoot off of the riser... he "might" have a pattern already... can't promise, but there's a chance. 

Tax Lawyer- Call Scott... He "might" have a pattern for your model bow as well....it's a possibility...i know he's done a few bowtechs lately, not sure if any have been the allegiance though.... but he can easily make that... I know he was talking about doing something similar to that on another bow... (maybe you already called and it was your bow  ) you'll love it. He does awesome work... 




OH! BTW check out the custom laser engraving he had done to my grips!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I really like the Darton Vapor, but I just cannot stand rubber grips. Worse yet, a portion of the arrow shelf is incorporated into the grip, so a portion of the shelf is rubber. Would Scott be able to do replicate the grip out of wood (I think the Forrest Camo would match the realtree green HD real well)? I imagine he can, but I don't want to buy the bow, then not be able to change the grip. I would also be curious as to how a Shakey Hunter would effect the new grip when it hit the shelf. (having said this, I wouldn't really see the shelf so much since it is covered with moleskin-type material), I just don't like the look of rubber grips.

Thanks...I tried to call Scott, but keep getting busy signals. Mr. Loesch hasn't responded to an email yet (its only been a day or so though).


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Keep trying... he's by himself this week... and the phone is ringing off the wall...


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

He's alone at the shop today and they've been pretty busy, I'd try to call him again. I would say Yes he can do it... however not knowing the specific bow myself... i couldnt be 100% sure, he can tell ya though... if the grip removes, he can replicate it. He can also give you input on the shaky hunter rest and all of that stuff....you'll be hard pressed to find something he's not familiar with.  Try calling again...


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey, does he make a grip similar to the Shrewd for a mathews? I love a Shrewd grip bu like the look of wood better.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

MissTy said:


> Tax Lawyer- Call Scott... He "might" have a pattern for your model bow as well....it's a possibility...i know he's done a few bowtechs lately, not sure if any have been the allegiance though.... but he can easily make that... I know he was talking about doing something similar to that on another bow... (maybe you already called and it was your bow  ) you'll love it. He does awesome work...
> QUOTE]
> 
> He said I had to send my bow. I would I could get it!!!!


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

HydraPress- He can make it any way you want. If you want one shaped like a shrewd, i'm sure he can make it...

Tax Lawyer- As soon as ya get it, send it this way and get it outfitted!!!  lemme know if you do send it, cuz i wanna go by and see what it looks like with a Johnson grip on it!


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

Scott just put a set of sideplates on my Pro 40. As with my first bow he put sideplates they are awesome!! He does great work.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Sweet! what color were they? 

you know he just got a new color in.... it matches bows like a Sunburst or a Flame bow AWESOME! I have the Maccaw color on my sunburst right now but i'm just loving the new color so much i might have to get it put on my bow now! eek!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

just ordered a set of stag sideplates for the Camo Razor X I'm getting. They should really set it off great.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I want a one piece "accugrip" type for mine, so I'm still on the riser at the top, but in really high wrist.....like a recurve.  
I will have to give him a call.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

MissTy said:


> HydraPress- He can make it any way you want. If you want one shaped like a shrewd, i'm sure he can make it...
> 
> Tax Lawyer- As soon as ya get it, send it this way and get it outfitted!!!  lemme know if you do send it, cuz i wanna go by and see what it looks like with a Johnson grip on it!


Whoops.... it is already in the mail.

But, I am sending my Old Glory in two weeks.....


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Awesome!

Can't wait to see the bows and the grips! 

stag razor x grips? sweet! those are going to look awesome!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

JAVELINA,
Does he have a website?

I would liek to see some different models for an 03 Ultrtec (red white and blue bow) and an 03 Supertec camo.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Supershark said:


> JAVELINA,
> Does he have a website?
> 
> I would liek to see some different models for an 03 Ultrtec (red white and blue bow) and an 03 Supertec camo.


Yep....
Click on the link in my signature.....


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*link*

I am sorry I did not realize that was a link!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

MissTy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can't wait to see the bows and the grips!
> 
> stag razor x grips? sweet! those are going to look awesome!


My Old Glory is heading to Texas this week.... :smile:


----------



## Outdoorproshops (Jun 21, 2004)

Here are a few new grips scott made. 
972-414-1969 www.JohnsonGrips.com :angel:


----------



## Outdoorproshops (Jun 21, 2004)

Martin Shadow Cat 2 Piece one Piece


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Here are the ones that were made for my Razor X.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I just love the stag grips. They each come out so unique! 


Here are some more ShadowCat pics.. The yellow side plates are what Scott made for my bow... the wood grip is another 1 piece grip he made...


----------



## Hoyt Dude (Jan 5, 2005)

You talking about service I went by Scotts two weeks ago and he did not have the grip I wanted so he loaned me one till mine was ready I am picking it up tomorrow. The problem is I love my loner so much I might buy it also. Scott is awesome


----------

